# Catalina 25, 1982, pop-top; water intrusion



## Mountaineer62 (Dec 2, 2011)

New owner; heavy rains resulted in water deposits on interior cabin
sole; suspect water came around the pop-top seal, the conpanionway hatch, or both. Water accumulates in low spots in galley, dinette area, and even to the head area. Anyone have similar experience? How was it corrected?


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

Couple of thoughts:

The rubber seals on the forward hatch and the pop-top are pretty easy to check; just make sure that they're intact and dogged down hard to compress them.

The seals on the two opening ports in the head are thinner and could be suspect. I'd tighten them as hard as possible and then check integrity by tossing a bucket of water on them (on the outside, of course).

The upper hatch board in my companionway has louvered slots for ventilation. A driving rain at the wrong angle might introduce water.

Many owners of older C-25s have replaced windows, according to the Catalina 25/250 Capri 25 Association web site. Mine have not been an issue.

Through-deck fittings also can be suspect. How's the caulking around your chainplates? They get a fair amount of movement, and the flexing can introduce gaps you might not notice at first. This is important because water intrusion there goes right to the [wooden, rot-able] bulkheads to which the chainplates are bolted.

All that being said, you've got a capable and fun boat. And, with an installed base of more than 7,000 hulls out there, getting parts and advise is going to be a breeze!


----------



## Mountaineer62 (Dec 2, 2011)

*cat. 25/water intrusion*

Thanks Joe for your suggestions. 
Vented upper washboards may be obvious culprit; will check ports and chainplates. Assume you sail on LI Sound; Do you have k/cb or fixed keel? I have fixed keel, i.e., draws 4 feet. I am assumming fixed keel with my standard rig should point fairly well. (My C.25 is located on Ches. Bay)

Separate question: is this Sailnet site the best source for advise on repair and maintenance of Cat.25? Is there another source you might recomend?
Bob (Mountaineer 62)


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

*Catalina 25 links*

Depth of knowledge here at SailNet is only surpassed by the wit that often takes you by surprise.

And most here would agree that SailNet contributor Maine Sail ought to be knighted for his web site called Compass Marine How To Articles on maintenance and such.

For C-25-specific tidbits, try the Catalina/Capri 25/250 Forum. For knowledgeable parts/upgrades, people seem to trust Catalina Direct chandlery.


----------

